
Install Jekyll on macOS and deploy your static website to GitHub Pages - desiredpersona
https://desiredpersona.com/install-jekyll/
======
chmaynard
_Don 't do this_ unless you are a Jekyll developer. You don't need to install
Jekyll on your Mac to test your website locally. Use Docker instead. There is
a learning curve, but you can use your Docker skills for much more than just
testing a static website.

Briefly, you need to (1) download and install Docker Community Edition for
Mac, (2) create a DockerHub account and download a Docker image that's
configured to run the GitHub Pages software, and (3) learn how to create a
container and communicate with it. This is all documented online. Contact me
if you need help.

~~~
desiredpersona
Craig I have to disagree with you.

The official Jekyll docs recommend the best way to install Jekyll is via
RubyGems. I have covered everything here for someone getting started with a
Jekyll blog, all the necessary Git commands and steps to deploy to Github
Pages. No need to manage containers, servers or databases.

Saying "Don't do this" is a little harsh as knowledge of Docker is really not
necessary. Using Docker is more of a personal choice thats suits your
workflow.

~~~
chmaynard
My advice is the result of wasting many hours installing, re-installing, and
trying to update and tweak Ruby and Python software on my Mac, just to test
various static websites. I learned nothing useful by doing this, and I'm
trying to discourage others from making the same mistake.

~~~
desiredpersona
In the past i too faced similar issues starting out (about 2 years ago) with
Jekyll especially on Windows so i can relate.

I don't think this is the case anymore tho, as you can use two commands `brew
update` to update Ruby and `bundle update` to manage Jekyll.

\- Homebrew does a great job of managing Ruby versions on macOS.

\- Bundler now manages all of Jekyll's dependencies without issue.

~~~
chmaynard
You're right. I should have left off the first sentence of my original
comment. It was too harsh. And I agree, the tools are getting better.

Here's a challenge for you. Write a companion article about testing a GitHub
Pages blog on a Mac without installing Jekyll. Instead, run the Jekyll server
in a Docker container. I don't think anyone else has written a good article on
this topic, and I think it would complement your original post nicely. Good
luck!

~~~
desiredpersona
Thanks. I have added this to my writing list.

